# Devils Lake Advice



## Fall_Fever (Aug 5, 2006)

I am looking to go to Devils Lake for the first time fishing either the weekend of 19th or 26th, but I have never been there before. I could really use some advice. The shear size has always deterred me and time. I was thinking of getting one of the devils lake GPS maps do they list names of places on the lakes like you see mentioned on the fishing reports or would I just be lost without someone who has been there. Any advice on maps, bait, tackle, etc. Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Take your deep diving cranks and fish the flats. If you stick with the 20+ foot area during the day you will pick up one here and one there, but have enough action to keep intrested. A wind helps...gets the fish shallow and feeding. Try and find ed's bait shop...they know the lake and tend to know whats producing. The lake can be hit and miss just like any lake, but the minnewaukan flats holds lots of fish and is where I spend my time on the lake.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I also fish the flats 3-4 days a week and we have been hammering the 14-20" fish pulling crawler harnesses in 8-15ft. Stop at Randys in Minnewaukan, he usually knows whats going on in the flats. You can get a paper map(pro pointer map) that will show you all the names of points, bays, humps, highways, etc. If you go to the lake with an open mind youshould pick up some fish. You can catch fish with practically any way you want to.


----------

